# Raffle Laws



## Damaratus (Jun 11, 2008)

In recent months the amount of artists trying to run raffles has increased.  Though this seems harmless enough, there is a problem with this.

While commissions are basically a business transaction between two parties, raffles, specifically ones that involve money given for a ticket and a winning prize drawing, are considered gambling in most states and countries.  There are specific rules that guide how raffles can be run and who can run them.  Many states require some form of license before a raffle can even be run.  If you run a raffle without proper licensing, and it is discovered, you could get in very real trouble.

So take the time and get informed about how raffles work in your particular state or country.

U.S. State Laws on Raffles: http://rafflefaq.com/united-states-raffle-laws/ 

Better to be safe than sorry.

Important Edit: Additionally, the servers for FA are now based in Virginia which has additional laws regarding harboring or aiding illegal gambling.  This means that the site itself is in danger when raffles are run on the site.


----------



## oCe (Jun 16, 2008)

The concept seemed a little too good to be true... guess that's gambling for ya. 
Thank you for the heads up. Now I know holding a raffle might not be such a good idea!


----------



## Aurali (Jun 16, 2008)

Since I'm sure only a small portion of artists will ever see this post. I'll be sure to pass the message on hun.


----------



## xainy (Jun 17, 2008)

I win at being able to legally hold raffles. 8D


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 17, 2008)

*Copy-pasta*


----------



## Chickenteeth (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe you should put it as the Link of the Day so everyone sees it?


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe if someone made a YouTube video about it.


----------



## Wovstah (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh, wow... I had no clue. @___@ Thanks for posting this!

Soon as I come back from AnthroCon, I'm gonna look more into this to make sure I did not break any laws. ... If I did... well, now I know better and will get the proper license. :3


----------



## Janglur (Jun 25, 2008)

For the record, in the US, any laws that apply to a website based on where it's hosted, AND ALSO any laws that pertain to the corporation or entity/entities that run/own said website, also apply to the website and it's users.


Basically, FA has to ban raffles if their state, or their owners' state, doesn't allow raffles.


----------



## Arcturus (Jun 25, 2008)

I really doubt that law was meant to ban someone raising a few bucks in exchange for some art, or whatever. It means to prevent the big cash prize raffles that used to be, in essence, a lottery but with no oversight.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 25, 2008)

Arcturus said:


> I really doubt that law was meant to ban someone raising a few bucks in exchange for some art, or whatever. It means to prevent the big cash prize raffles that used to be, in essence, a lottery but with no oversight.


How it's meant. and how it can be interpreted. Are two very different animals.


----------



## Thaily (Jul 1, 2012)

Thread necro!

Is it still illegal if no money changes hands?
Like if people just have to post a journal in order to enter?
I asked another mod, but they're not answering.


----------



## Aquin (Jul 1, 2012)

Thaily said:


> Thread necro!
> 
> Is it still illegal if no money changes hands?
> Like if people just have to post a journal in order to enter?
> I asked another mod, but they're not answering.



Far as i know as long as no money is involved i dont think it is, or FA wouldve been contacted about it i bet.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 1, 2012)

Aquin is right. 
Once the person takes money for a raffle, then it gets shut down and the person may be punished.
Closing.


----------

